# Old Ruskie



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just negotiated this one from ebay for a very good price ( I think, dont know the value but Im happy to pay it), described as a 1957 commemorative watch for a South pole expedition.

The good thing for me is its 44mm in diameter, pocket watch movement?

Just the thing for 'old watch Sunday'









Now I need to find a onion crown to fit ( the crown is not original anyway apparently...)










Sellers pic


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks interesting Jase, pictures when it comes, please.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking good Jase









BTW did you get my PM about the book?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes thanks Mac, sorry I havent replied, a photocopy of the page would be great, you dont want another of your books in 'the Fens' Ive been round PG's and seen yours there
















Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Yes thanks Mac, sorry I havent replied, a photocopy of the page would be great, you dont want another of your books in 'the Fens' Ive been round PG's and seen yours there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK I`ll try and post it tomorrow









The photo should give you an idea of the type of crown your looking for


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice one - seen one exactly like that this morning on ebay

At first I thought it was a redialed recently but the bastardisations you see on ebay usually have stalin or lenin all over them why bother doing the south pole

so I think its an orignal dial.

Wear it in good health!










The one I saw on ebay had a crown like this:










the inscription reads: Soviet Antarctic Expedition


----------

